# 1917 Harley Davidson Bicycle Parts Catalog



## 47jchiggins (Mar 6, 2017)

This is some good information for all you Harley Bicycle owners. This catalog or flyer was part of a Harley Davidson Dealer manual that I have. Hope you find it as interesting as I did.
Todd


----------



## barracuda (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd say this speaks rather directly to the idea that a dealer could assemble a Harley in-house rather than factory delivered complete.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 6, 2017)

*Great Schtuff - Todd !!

I thank you .....

...... patric*


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 6, 2017)

*

Just realized the one model missing from the lineup
is the Model 8 -- the Racer.

Can remember seeing literature featuring the racer,
separate of all other models, in one of the motorcycle /
bicycle magazines of the day.

Believe H-D announced sometime in October, 1916, the 
Models 1 thru 7 lineup.  The Model 8 Racer was announc-
ed some 2-3 months later.  (I could be wrong, here.)

...... p.*


----------



## barracuda (Mar 6, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *
> Just realized the one model missing from the lineup
> is the Model 8 -- the Racer.
> 
> ...




From this fine thread:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/harley-davidson-bicycle-ads-and-articles.51692/


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 6, 2017)

barracuda said:


> From this fine thread:
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/harley-davidson-bicycle-ads-and-articles.51692/



*You're the best - barracuda !!

Special thanks to CABEr - chitown ... for posting info in 
thread just-now retrieved and reported by barracuda.*


....... patric


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## then8j (Mar 6, 2017)

Loads of info here


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes! Thank you for sharing!!! It's like a fun game figuring out which number is which model and how they where equipped . fun. Thanks


----------



## gator49 (Mar 6, 2017)

Great info thanks for sharing


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 7, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *Great Schtuff - Todd !!
> 
> I thank you .....
> 
> ...... patric*



Thank Patric, hope everyone is finding it informative. It's amazing how much information is out there that we still don't know about......although, since we don't know about it, how do we know it's out there.......
Todd


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 7, 2017)

47jchiggins said:


> Thank Patric, hope everyone is finding it informative. It's amazing how much information is out there that we still don't know about......although, since we don't know about it, how do we know it's out there.......
> Todd





*Oh, it's out there, Big Daddy !!    Just under the waterline ... like 
the unseen entity that took the Titanic down to Chinatown ...

...... patric

*


----------

